# Majestic Jr. fountain



## Lenny (Sep 14, 2009)

My first attempt at turning a Majestic Jr. rollerball resulted in a nice pen that wouldn't "post", as the plastic threads got bunged up. So for my second try I decided to do a fountain out of Amboyna burl. =0)

It was also my first attempt at adding blo to the finishing process with the CA.


----------



## Rstyleusa (Sep 14, 2009)

Very nice looking pen!  You did a nice job and I love the Ambonya, it is one of my favorites to turn   Keep em coming.


----------



## glycerine (Sep 15, 2009)

That's a pretty pen Lenny!


----------



## rpearson (Sep 15, 2009)

Great Job!  Always love the Amboyna burl wood.  Makes for a very classy pen.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks !  
I love amboyna burl as well! I believe that is a piece I purchased from isaacrapelje, one of the members here.


----------



## Marc (Sep 15, 2009)

Amboyna burl is also my favorite.  That is a nice pen - well done.


----------



## amboyna (Dec 12, 2010)

Obviously I love Amboyna Burl as well. My handle on Ebay has been amboyna since 1999.
Nice looking pen Lenny.


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 12, 2010)

Now that's a sweet turn.  I love the lines


----------



## wizard (Dec 12, 2010)

Very nice !! Love the amboyna. Thank you for showing ! Regards, Doc


----------



## Toni (Dec 12, 2010)

Really nice looking Pen Lenny!!


----------



## JerrySambrook (Dec 12, 2010)

Lenny,
Do you still have the rollerball?
Try contacting Penn State about the thread insert itself, and if you want to send it down, I can get it apart for you.

Nice job on this one.  And not so shiney that you cannot see the figure  Great job


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 12, 2010)

Lenny, that is one good looking pen.  Your choice of background color was very good to complement the pen.
Charles


----------



## rskelly (Nov 24, 2011)

Great Pen!, did the BLO help ?


----------

